# Hitler's Response to CONOP process



## surgicalcric (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X6HnOA88vw


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2012)

That's absolute genius.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, I wonder what disgruntled SF guy put that together?


----------



## 104TN (Feb 26, 2012)

"Just get pregnant and they'll send you home."

LMMFAO. Should have followed up with, "with a BSM."


----------



## x SF med (Feb 26, 2012)

Bases loaded, 2 strikes, 2 outs... and.... Crip steps up to the plate, he's pitched a burner...  and BAM...  hits it out of the park for a grand slam.


----------



## rlowery60 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thats fucking hilarious, and hopefully not true.........is it?


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 26, 2012)

rlowery60 said:


> Thats fucking hilarious, and hopefully not true.........is it?


 
Unfortunately it is largely true.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 4, 2012)

Whats is this 45 CONOP?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 4, 2012)

I had to look up the "no CJSOTF in SF doctrine" (1:24), turns out there is a JSOTF but doesn't appear that CJSOTF is specifically mentioned.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice, very nice....well put together.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was wondering when this was going to hit the net.....old news in the team rooms for sure :)


----------



## Etype (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw this in the team room a couple days ago.  If you don't think that's funny, you need to check for a pulse.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 6, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Bases loaded, 2 strikes, 2 outs... and.... Crip steps up to the plate, he's pitched a burner... and BAM... hits it out of the park for a grand slam.


 
"That's normal" 

RF 1


----------



## Etype (Mar 6, 2012)

I laughed and cried.  So funny, so true, so sad...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Mar 7, 2012)

Downfall itself was a excellent movie, but what people always come up with in regards to the hitler rant is always entertaining.


----------



## backcountrybase (Mar 9, 2012)

That made my day! All so true and familiar.. haha


----------



## Powder (Mar 12, 2012)

Fucking awesome


----------



## Loki (Mar 28, 2012)

_"Don't cry. Just get pregnant and they will send you home"! _

I love satire; The hate is strong in this one, perfect. Sheer mad genius!


----------

